# So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, he sent me one the same day. He should be getting home to his any time now, and yet, his already destroyed me. I can't fit all the pics in the first post, so it might take a few. Bump his Ring Gauge, please. My 2 bananas can't do this justice.

i mean... *HOLY FREAKING CRAP RON!!!*

80 sticks in all.

This is also his "holding back", saying he only sent a third of what he wanted to. I think something has made you insane.

I hope you realize that you are a marked man.

Although, knowing my record of making threats toward you, perhaps I should just go curl up in a fetal position in a corner some where, and pray the bad man doesn't visit me again.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

That is unreal. Nice job Ron!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Some questions for you Ron, if I may...

What is the Gurkha that you sent (the one in the glass tube)?
What is the G^3 smoke? It looks like a Griffin to me, but I honestly have no idea.
What is the A Fuente with white letters on the cello?


Also...


if this is you holding back.... i greatly appreciate that you didn't send me your full force. I have textbooks to buy... can't go off spending all my money on humidors


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Wow.....Amazing. Good job. At a loss for words.
Adam


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Ron hits hard, doesn't he.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Uh, that's a lot of um...All I can say is um....WOW


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

*Damn* nice hit Ron . Enjoy !

CBF:w


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Holy f'in crap. I am totally speechless. :dr


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, and what's with the empty priority mail box, Ron?

That one had me a little confused.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn.. those Coast Guard.... errr... Those guys don't mess around! :r :r

Congrats buca, enjoy em! And Ron.. sheesh, are you off your medication again? :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

That is one serious bomb. Enjoy, you have been defeated.

Scottie


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Some questions for you Ron, if I may...
> 
> What is the Gurkha that you sent (the one in the glass tube)?
> What is the G^3 smoke? It looks like a Griffin to me, but I honestly have no idea.
> ...


The Gurka in the glass tube is the Cognac cigar
The G3 is Gurka's new line
and the A Fuente is the curly head

The empty box was because I ran out of packing material. Next time I'll fill it before I put it in the box!!!

Oh, and don't play innocent here, Look at the beating he tossed me!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Jesus.... I think I felt concussion from that explosion down here. Nice hit Ron.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

That is a huge bomb, I don't have words for that Ron.

Enjoy BUCA, you should just give up and call TRUCE 

Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> That is a huge bomb, I don't have words for that Ron.
> 
> Enjoy BUCA, you should just give up and call TRUCE
> 
> Shawn


NEVER!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I am off to go buy some tupperwear.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Keep messin with junk yard dogs and you get bit:hn enjoy Vadim


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*



ShawnP said:


> That is a huge bomb, I don't have words for that Ron.
> 
> Enjoy BUCA, you should just give up and *call TRUCE *
> 
> Shawn


Oh NO!!!!!! I fell for that once.....ONCE!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*



Ron1YY said:


> Oh NO!!!!!! I fell for that once.....ONCE!!!!
> 
> Ron


Yes I made you say TRUCE LOL


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

WOW. Nice hit


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Thats a come back Ron !!! :gn

That is one hell of a come back !! Vadim you have been hit by a :mn !!!

Wow ! Wow ! Wow !


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Don't mess with the big dog, BUCA. Nice lesson you teach, Ron.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Don't mess with the big dog, BUCA. Nice lesson you teach, Ron.


oh I intend to keep messing with the big dog


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron I thought you were just gonna bomb him, not bend him over a barstool!

Great hit..........look out! That crazy jarhead means business! 

ATL


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Wow, that's one for the record books. There're some NICE smokes in there, enjoy! :w


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

I think this one might make CNN. Katyushas, Qassams... and THIS! 

I don't think they make tupperware that will hold this kind of ordinance, but desperate times call for desperate measures...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Obviously the guy is insane. I probably wouldn't mess with him if I were you.:hn


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW!!! This fight is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Not just a bomb, but an entire carpet bombing campaign! WTG Ron!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

thats the sort of bomb i have nightmares about!!

nice going ron, just dont ever hit me like that!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Whoever can seal the truce between these guys will get the Nobel Peace prize for sure. Ron dam sure dont mess around. Good luck getting through that stack BUCA.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

WOW! All those smokes are great too! I would give up Buca...


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: So I sent Ron a little care package, thinking it would finally settle our qualms....*

Did it hurt?

Muahaha Ron is a Beast!


----------

